# Long stay in Spain ....awning or not?



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi
Please allow me to pick your brains.

In January we are off for our first winter holiday to Spain! Since having our van we have made lots of tours using short stays and never found the need for extra 'indoor' space. However, our stay in Spain will be different. (2 sites for four weeks)

I guess being in one place for some time will be similar to the way we used our caravan in our tugging days when for longer stays we put up our awning. We are debating whether we would benefit from a driveaway awning as our van is only 6.4 m long. 
We don't normally feel overcrowded in it but could envisage the extra space to 'dump' things might be useful and wouldn't mind the hassle of erecting it for a longer period.

What do you think? What do others do when staying put for a longer period?
Do you have any other advice for us as first time winter holiday makers? We have been using the forums to get advice about gas etc. (We are fairly experienced with summer holidaying on the continent.)
Thanks in anticipation.......  
Shirley


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

On the basis of last years overwintering in Spain without an awning this accessory gets a big yes from us. 

We stayed at Benidorm which probably has the ideal winter climate being within a degrees warmth of the far south and only half the rain. However, although the sun was out there was a constant cool wind blowing which made life not very pleasant for sitting outside. We where really envious of those with awnings who could get shelter from the wind whilst still being able to sunbathe. People were even ordering awnings from the the UK over the internet for delivery there and a lightweight Rally 260 was the first thing we bought for future use when we returned home. Other owners have told us that it was the same all over Spain and Portugal so it's not a case of being in the wrong spot. In fact the winter weather is definetly deteriated down there over the years in our opinion.

Lightweight awning, such as the Rally, are quite cheap and go up and down in no time at all.

Ron


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I spend from October to March in Southern Spain and last winter was a shocker from December 15th onwards.
You don't say when you will be there, but I would say that an awning would be useful. 
I would also recommend a wind break, as the sun can be hot, but often spoiled by a cold wind.

To get this in context, when I say cold I don't mean UK cold, but when you have been there a while, a temperature of 18c can feel pretty cold during the day and it gets down to 9c in the evening.

Pete 8)


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

We use a Khyam screendome utility tent which is 10ft x 10ft. It has side screens with covers that can be zipped down at night or in bad weather. It goes up in 5 minutes and can be placed with the door facing the van door. We find this easier than a drive away awning and still get outdoor space to sit out of the wind and to store stuff at night.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

I would say an awning is a definite plus for all the reasons mentioned already. Horses for courses... we tried a lightweight but now have a Ventura Freestander which we much prefer.
Last winter we arrived in Spain 21 Dec just in time for a lousy winter! Weather was fairly rubbish and the awning was a godsend.
Fingers crossed for this coming winter. Enjoy your trip.
Sal


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We went to Portugal for 4 weeks last January and for 2 weeks stayed on the same site, we felt that we needed just a little more space, so for this year we have bought a Movelite XL driveaway awning and will use that. I think it will be used for the things that just need to be put away at night, table and chairs etc.


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

we have never taken an awning in the past - payload and all that - and have missed the luxury others semm to have with outside space. This year we are taking our windblocker sunshade - not as heavy duty as an awning but I think a good compromise as it packs away very small and weighs next to nothing.


----------

